

EPA to regulate airplane greenhouse gas emissions - randomname2
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/11/business/energy-environment/epa-says-it-will-set-rules-for-airplane-emissions.html

======
randomname2
The article claims "American aircraft are responsible for 3 percent of
greenhouse gas emissions"

I find this hard to believe, what is the source for this?

